# Crowntail



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have HM just about figured out and now I'm trying to learn Crowtails. What is right and what is not-so-right with this Crowntail.

Thank you.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm subscribing, as I've got the halfmoon "game," knocked and learning about formation and finnage about another type of fish will defeniatley help me!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Here's a thread you should look at:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=280506

Basically what you want to look for is obviously, the ray's should be matching up just like any other tail type. So dorsal should meet caudal and be the same length and then same with anal and caudal, ventral points should be equal to the longest point on the end of the anal fin. 

Sharolyn goes over the caudal and how it should be formed, well in her post there that I linked so I'll just let you read that.

Body's are critiqued the same way as any long finned are 

Overall though, this boy has really nice form for a CT. Ray's are nice and thick, not stringy. All ray's are split only once, there are no random ray's (no 3 way split, just all the same). His fins meet, his web reduction could stand to be a little less on top of the caudal area, but overall, it meets up well and is the required 50% or less. I believe IBC wants 30% reduction though (30% webbed and 70% not webbed). His body is quite nice as well, he does have a slight spoon but nothing so serious, he'd make a good breeder if you found a nice girl (not saying just you Linda, but to anyone ;-)) with a smoother topline. But his body is nice a thick without being too much, it looks like it can hold his fins which is what you want. His scales are also very nice and clean, another good point towards him.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks, Lil. I'm not normally a fan of CT but I thought this boy was rather striking and I liked his overall balance.


----------

